# Kat Von D inspired



## beezyfree (Mar 7, 2010)

Items Used:

Brows_
Mac - Carbon
Nyx - Dark Brown

Eyes_
Ud -  Primer Potion
Beauties Factory
 + Black
 + Dark Brown
 +  Shimmery White Gold
 + White
Nyx - El 132
Maybelline - Pulse  Perfection
Mac - Blacktrack

Cheeks_
Smashbox - Fusion  Lights Bronzer
Mac Bp - Flower Mist Dew
Mac - Breezy
Mac Msf -  Refined

Lips_
Natural Ice Chapstick - Cherry
Amuse L/l -  Burgundy
Mac - Brave Red


----------



## Donut (Mar 7, 2010)

ooohhhh!!!! I LIKE!!!!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 7, 2010)

so beautiful, this is pretty much my go-to look. I love winged eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

your brows look great, also!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks you guys!  i felt like i was wearing a SHIT LOAD of makeup on this look. lol....


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 7, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 7, 2010)

looks amazing!


----------



## Chillicat14 (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! It looks flawless. Great job!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 8, 2010)

Me Likey!!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 8, 2010)

Loves it!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow! You look very pretty!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 8, 2010)

You look flawless!!!!

I love the whole look but your eyebrows are amazing!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering what have you used of face products?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 8, 2010)

You look very fresh and glowy - beautiful!


----------



## canluvsMAC (Mar 8, 2010)

ohhh sassy and classy


----------



## LC (Mar 8, 2010)

excellent job on the cheeks and eyes


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 8, 2010)

so gorgeous!!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't stand Kat Von D but her makeup is undeniably amazing. You look great!


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, this is perfect, amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all so well balanced it  doesn't look too much, just beautiful! I think with your features you  could rock any look!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2010)

I love this! You did great


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_I was wondering what have you used of face products?_

 
I was wearing, Revlon's Colorstay Foundation + Mac Studio Fix Powder NC25 to set. Since the Colorstay isn't extremely heavy coverage


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks everyone! u guys are too sweet! it felt heavy wearing it tho. hah =]


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 8, 2010)

this is awesome


----------



## BBJay (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like this. I can definitely see the "essence" of Kat in your version


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 9, 2010)

very beautiful look hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love it!


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 9, 2010)

this is fierce love it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## only1angel (Mar 10, 2010)

so stunning!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beezyfree* 

 
_I was wearing, Revlon's Colorstay Foundation + Mac Studio Fix Powder NC25 to set. Since the Colorstay isn't extremely heavy coverage _

 
Thank you, i need to find a good setting powder


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2010)

ooh, I love how you did the cheeks! spot on! very sexy eyes too


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 10, 2010)

ty everyone!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 10, 2010)

Very beautiful! you look like a sexy pin up girl!


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 13, 2010)

ty!! [=


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

Very pretty!  You have such beautiful features!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Love it! Very sexy. I think you could pull it off even with a darker vampier red too


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluedevilkitty* 

 
_Love it! Very sexy. I think you could pull it off even with a darker vampier red too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_*hahaha... you think? i recently did a Lady GaGa inspired look. check that out! the lips are a MUCH BOLDER VAMPIER RED *_


----------



## funkychik02 (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a really pretty look! It's definitely softer, but I love it. Your skin looks AMAZING.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow stunning


----------



## beezyfree (Mar 30, 2010)

*thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## User67 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous & you have amazing eyes!


----------



## goodlight (Mar 30, 2010)

Your makeup looks even better!


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

nice! I love the lip color


----------



## beautiijunkii (Apr 2, 2010)

Great work on the look! Love the skin!!  You look so fresh!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 5, 2010)

not really into kat but you look lovely your skin looks amazing


----------



## beezyfree (Apr 9, 2010)

_*Thanks a bunch girls!*_


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome look!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 11, 2010)

You are so cute!  Great job!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome!!! Love the cheeks!!


----------



## beezyfree (Apr 13, 2010)

*Thank you! I loved mostly of her Lips & SUPER Wiiinged out eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 27, 2010)

your eyebrows are PERFECT!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

very nice


----------



## lechat (Jun 27, 2010)

Better than the original!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jun 28, 2010)

oooo me likey! Very retro and PRETTY!!!


----------



## stefwho (Jun 30, 2010)

great job! where are the stars? LOL


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL, I was wearing it too school; didn't want to throw on the stars and scare out my classmates and professor. haha...


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome eyebrows.


----------



## beezyfree (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Deadon!  Looking good!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

I always love Kat's makeup and you did a really good job! I love the winged eyeliner on you!


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 9, 2012)

wow, it looks spot on! love it.


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## PrincessRawr (Oct 18, 2012)

beautifully executed and on a beautiful woman! love those brows! great arch


----------

